# Shad Run - Lambertville



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have news of the shad? Are they running yet?

They have not been running in great numbers down here in Virginia yet. Word is low water level in the rivers. Hopefully some rain will change that.

Was wondering how it's going up in NJ?

http://www.shadfest.com/


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm too looking for the same but still no info I got & still waiting to know the right info !


----------



## VCAngler (Sep 26, 2018)

Nothing that I've heard yet about the shad. Anyway headed down Friday night even though the rain is coming I will be out looking for the blues and stripers, fingers crossed!


----------

